# Pebble Watch



## NotthatJasonKenny (6 Mar 2013)

I backed this a year ago...

http://getpebble.com/

Should get mine soon, mid March I'm hoping.

Whilst it will be months before it works with cyclometer and runkeeper I think it will be a great cycling accessory. When I feel my back vibrate I end up stopping to read a text but with this, just a glance at your wrist will tell you who sent you the text. Same if a call comes in.


----------



## The Brewer (6 Mar 2013)

That's cool not seen anything like that before....I want one


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Mar 2013)

That is very cool indeed. I've always loved watched but haven't felt the need to actually wear one for many years. This watch could well change that.

I hate having to stop and dig out my phone to see who is calling when out on a ride.


----------



## Globalti (6 Mar 2013)

If we're discussing gadgets, this is pretty cool: http://www.nest.com/

Only available in the US at the moment, sadly...


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (6 Mar 2013)

I did worry before I posted this that I would start a safety debate about reading texts whilst cycling!

Glad you both like it, eventually it will run apps which link with cyclometer so you can see your cycling stats at a glance.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (6 Mar 2013)

Globalti said:


> If we're discussing gadgets, this is pretty cool: http://www.nest.com/
> 
> Only available in the US at the moment, sadly...



I'd seen that a while ago, its cool! Although it seems a solution to a problem which doesn't exist! Not that that has ever stopped me getting a gadget!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Mar 2013)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> I did worry before I posted this that I would start a safety debate about reading texts whilst cycling!
> 
> Glad you both like it, eventually it will run apps which link with cyclometer so you can see your cycling stats at a glance.


 
Would be great if it alerted you to an upcoming strava segment


----------



## JoeyB (6 Mar 2013)

My mate has just bought an bluetooth enabled earpiece so he can have texts read to him on the go to save stopping...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Mar 2013)

I did think this would be about what would probably be the most boring webcam ever. Even worse than mine.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (6 Mar 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Would be great if it alerted you to an upcoming strava segment



It probably can. It can link with a site called ittt which stands for 'if this then that' so it is possible to have your gps enabled iPhone to text yourself an alert when close to coordinates. Probably.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (6 Mar 2013)

Or wait for these...

http://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear...itter-_-Bicycling-_-Content-Story-_-recon-hud


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Mar 2013)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> I did worry before I posted this that I would start a safety debate about reading texts whilst cycling!


I don't think anybody wants to open up that particular can of worms, because it could lead to people saying we shouldn't have cyclocomputers.


----------



## marzjennings (7 Mar 2013)

On the watch phone gadget front I hope this .... link .... a phone watch with GPS actually gets made.


----------



## Matthew_T (7 Mar 2013)

If I had an Iphone I would get one. I like the fact that you can look at it and see who is calling, so you can decide to ignore them before you look at the phone.


----------



## gaz (7 Mar 2013)

I like to put the phone away when on the bike. enjoy the ride.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Mar 2013)

marzjennings said:


> On the watch phone gadget front I hope this .... link .... a phone watch with GPS actually gets made.



Geekout freakout!


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Mar 2013)

Great idea! Like it.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Mar 2013)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> I backed this a year ago...
> 
> http://getpebble.com/
> 
> ...


 
Have you got this yet? I just had a look at the Sony Smartwatch and it looks huge compared to the Pebble, and I think I also prefer the non-touch e-ink screen of the Pebble.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Mar 2013)

Am I just sad. I get so little phone calls and texts I have no need for it. 

I like the idea of alerting Strava segments though


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (28 Mar 2013)

Yeah I have had it a few weeks. It's early days, no runkeeper app yet but as I have been avoiding the bike it's ok.

When I do get on the bike it will be cool to control music without getting my phone out and to be able to see texts and emails without stopping.

Of course, you are still free to ignore them if you want peace!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Mar 2013)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> Yeah I have had it a few weeks. It's early days, no runkeeper app yet but as I have been avoiding the bike it's ok.
> 
> When I do get on the bike it will be cool to control music without getting my phone out and to be able to see texts and emails without stopping.
> 
> Of course, you are still free to ignore them if you want peace!



Can you switch off the vibrate? Are you Android or iOS?


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (29 Mar 2013)

I'm on iOS and no, you can't turn off the vibrate.

If you want one, this site has 15 left, my father in law got one and it took two days to arrive:

http://www.coolcomponents.co.uk/catalog/pebble-black-paper-watch-android-iphone-p-1135.html

You have to consider that it is a kickstarter product which hasn't been released to the public yet, there are still a few kinks to iron out and all the apps you see in the video are more to show what is possible, not what is ready right now.

Apparently it works better on android due to the open nature of it, Apple seem to lock down the control over Bluetooth.

I have jail broken and added BTNotifier and I get alerts for everything, having said that there has been a recent firmware update and my father in law gets texts, emails, facebook, twitter etc...so they may have Sussed that one as he isn't jailbroken.

I did just get an alert on the watch that you had replied to this thread.

Regarding the vibrate, there is a jailbreak app which turns your bluetooth off between certain hours on iOS so it doesn't vibrate in the night and wake you up.


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Mar 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I did think this would be about what would probably be the most boring webcam ever. Even worse than mine.


 
+1

Although I was hoping of a quick pic of Kate Humble


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (29 Mar 2013)

Sorry, no pictures of the beautiful Kate but this is a pic of how the watch told me you had replied.

You scroll down to see the full message.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Mar 2013)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> Sorry, no pictures of the beautiful Kate but this is a pic of how the watch told me you had replied.
> 
> You scroll down to see the full message.
> 
> View attachment 21094



That's pretty damned cool!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Mar 2013)

Looking at the official pebble app has put me off a bit 



> ___Samsung devices with Talkback issues___
> Some Samsung users on Android 4.0+ may find that their device starts speaking after enabling the Pebble accessibility service. This is caused by a bug in Samsung's OS affecting all third-party accessibility services. We're currently waiting on Samsung for a fix. You can follow the bug-report made to Samsung here: http://developer.samsung.com/forum/thread/samsung-devices-and-accessibility-services/77/204387



I have a Samsung Galaxy SII with Android 4.0.4


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (29 Mar 2013)

That's unfortunate but maybe an excuse to upgrade your phone?

I try not to get involved in the apple/android flame wars but its a shame all android devices don't get updated with the latest software in the way Apple do.

Except the 3GS doesn't work with Pebble either so I guess they are both as bad!


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Mar 2013)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> I try not to get involved in the apple/android flame wars!


Really?


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (29 Mar 2013)

I try...I don't always succeed...


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Mar 2013)

Only i


NotthatJasonKenny said:


> I try...I don't always rarely succeed...


FTFY 

[EDIT] Only in the context of where I entered this discussion of course


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (29 Mar 2013)

Ouch...


----------



## smokeysmoo (29 Mar 2013)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> Ouch...


Just read that back and have now edited it as it wasn't meant to sound harsh in anyway


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (29 Mar 2013)

I was only kidding, after all whose phone is better than whose isn't life changing not like reli...

As if I would!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Mar 2013)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> That's unfortunate but maybe an excuse to upgrade your phone?



It's a work phone, I'm going to read that Samsung forum thread before deciding for sure if the issue is a blocker or not.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (29 Mar 2013)

Try the forum at get pebble

http://forums.getpebble.com/


----------



## Keith Oates (29 Mar 2013)

If I'm on the bike I don't stop to answer the phone. However when I do stop for a break I will then look at the phone and call back if I think it's going to be important!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Am I just sad. I get so little phone calls and texts I have no need for it.
> 
> I like the idea of alerting Strava segments though


 
Your not alone, I have no need for a gadget like this, personally I prefered it when we had no gadgets, we just enjoyed riding our bikes.


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (29 Mar 2013)

There have been times I've missed calls I needed to take, I don't have the luxury of days off where I can't be reached.

It won't be for everyone.


----------



## lozcs (29 Mar 2013)

NotthatJasonKenny said:


> If you want one, this site has 15 left, my father in law got one and it took two days to arrive:
> 
> http://www.coolcomponents.co.uk/catalog/pebble-black-paper-watch-android-iphone-p-1135.html


 
I pre-ordered in December - God knows how long I'll have to wait still.

A bit peeved I could get from that site for probably not much more that I paid (yet to see what import duty will be?)


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (29 Mar 2013)

I didn't pay any duty, I had a card from the post office, went down, showed ID and that was that!


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (29 Mar 2013)

You can cancel your preorder I think?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Apr 2014)

My Pebble watch just arrived, here's my thoughts on it...


----------



## jefmcg (16 Apr 2014)

I got a similar thing with my Sony phone a couple of years ago, and never really took to it. Partly because it only had a very short battery life and wasn't waterproof. 

I was once on a ride between London and Eastbourne, and my partner was on the road between London and Birmingham. My phone (which was on my handlebars) kept getting text messages, so I'd stop, put on my reading glasses, bring up the messages screen, put my glasses away and cycle on. A network error meant I actually got the same message 20+ times. After that I installed Utter! so text messages are read out to me. Very convenient on long rides


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Apr 2014)

jefmcg said:


> I got a similar thing with my Sony phone a couple of years ago, and never really took to it. Partly because it only had a very short battery life and wasn't waterproof.
> 
> I was once on a ride between London and Eastbourne, and my partner was on the road between London and Birmingham. My phone (which was on my handlebars) kept getting text messages, so I'd stop, put on my reading glasses, bring up the messages screen, put my glasses away and cycle on. A network error meant I actually got the same message 20+ times. After that I installed Utter! so text messages are read out to me. Very convenient on long rides



I'll let ya know if this works out better!


----------



## Kookas (17 Apr 2014)

I'm saving my money for the Moto 360.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (17 Apr 2014)

Kookas said:


> I'm saving my money for the Moto 360.



I like the look of that as well  subject to price of course.

I am very impressed with Motorola at the moment I got a Moto G a few weeks ago and it is the best smart phone I have ever had and the only one with a decent size screen I have ever had nearly 3 days battery life out of 

I just hope the sale to Lenovo doesnt bugger up all their good work.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Apr 2014)

I've gone a bit further now and have built this little website - https://sites.google.com/site/pebblewatchuk/


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (17 Apr 2014)

I've been considering one of these for a while now and have just about convinced myself to buy one when my bonus comes in later this month. I'd really prefer to see one in the flesh first, but there are no High St stockists. 

I like the idea of the text watch face (Nine Twenty instead of 9.20) as this looks distinctive and easy to read. Apps wise, I'll probably use hangouts mostly I reckon.

I'm swithering between the standard Pebble and the Pebble Steel. The Pebble looks a bit plasticky and cheap but I'm not sure if the Steel is worth double the price. 

One question - how readable is the face in low light? Is there a backlight?


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Apr 2014)

swl said:


> I'd really prefer to see one in the flesh first, but there are no High St stockists.


Where abouts are you swl?

@NotthatJasonKenny doesn't visit us much on here nowadays, but I can contact him via FB for you if need be, I'm sure he wouldn't mind showing you his 

FWIW he works in Bolton near Manchester.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (17 Apr 2014)

I'm in Stirling


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Apr 2014)

swl said:


> I'm in Stirling


D'oh! Ah well, if you're ever passing this was give us a heads up first


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Apr 2014)

.., The Garmin Fenix does this already!


----------



## Kookas (17 Apr 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> .., The Garmin Fenix does this already!



But isn't as capable and doesn't look as cool as a smartwatch.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Apr 2014)

swl said:


> One question - how readable is the face in low light? Is there a backlight?



The backlight comes on when you shake your fist, so if you make the physical movement that insinuates that motorists indulge in self-pleasure while piloting their automobiles the backlight comes on all the time.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Apr 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> The backlight comes on when you shake your fist, so if you make the physical movement that insinuates that motorists indulge in self-pleasure while piloting their automobiles the backlight comes on all the time.


I know some people who would have to have it plugged in all the time to avoid the battery going flat


----------



## Andy_R (17 Apr 2014)

I love the idea of my smart phone vibrating in my back pocket and giving me a warm fuzzy feeling. I naturally do not answer it, cos I is on the bike, and I know as well that if it is important they will keep on ringing me and giving me a nice warm fuzzy feeling. Nothing is going to interrupt my bike rides. Life is important, not work.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Apr 2014)

FWIW I've just pinged NotThatJasonKenny via FB. He's had his a good while now so I've told him this thread has been woken up and invited him back to see if he wants to pass on any of his Pebble related musings.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Apr 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> FWIW I've just pinged NotThatJasonKenny via FB. He's had his a good while now so I've told him this thread has been woken up and invited him back to see if he wants to pass on any of his Pebble related musings.



Cheers, I'll be writing a 'first 48 hours' type site update soon.


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Apr 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Cheers, I'll be writing a 'first 48 hours' type site update soon.



NTJK has come back to me via FB. Sadly he doesnt have his anymore. He had to have it replaced twice under warrranty, so decided to sell the last replacement as soon as it arrived


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Apr 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> NTJK has come back to me via FB. Sadly he doesnt have his anymore. He had to have it replaced twice under warrranty, so decided to sell the last replacement as soon as it arrived



Eeeep!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Apr 2014)

Oh dear, that's worrying


----------



## NotthatJasonKenny (11 May 2014)

Yeah, the first had to go back and then the second so when the third arrived I sold it unopened. It was a design fault with the screen which I believe has been fixed with the very latest model version (the steel has other faults) of the plastic pebble.

I was a kickstarter backer and was promised the earth, they didn't live up to their promises of features nor quality.

Plus, my eyes are getting bad and I couldn't see the screen, it is very poor quality (by design to save battery life) and may suit some but not me.

I have gone back to wearing my Omega and to be honest I don't miss a smartwatch at all, also gone back to an iPhone 5s so not tempted with the gear at all.

I doubt I will get the Iwatch either unless it does something amazing.


----------



## albion (1 Aug 2015)

Anyone using the Sony Smartwatch 3?

I know it has GPS and an always on sunlight readable screen but what is it like to use bike mounted?
The price is currently a saner sub £100 but even at that price I'd rather not buy a gimmick.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Sep 2015)

I'm officially giving up on my pebble. I loved the concept and liked the fact I was backing an outsider but after at least a year of the device failing to remain paired, followed by months and months of the device thinking it has lost pairing when it hasn't I started to lose faith. 

Then the screen stuffed up. For months the pebble has been pretty much unusable. It looks like pebble are going to replace the device for me but I'm done. I'm giving the replacement to a friend when it arrives. 

Wearing the pebble for so long did prove the concept of smart watches so effective that I now would struggle to be without one. I can't justify spending £350 on an Apple watch so I've picked up a Garmin Vivosmart.


----------



## winjim (13 Sep 2015)

I thought this thread was going to be live coverage of the effects of tidal surges on shingle beaches.


----------



## veloman (13 Sep 2015)

Got one, love it. Use it with endomondo whilst cycling, just attach to handlebars. Shows GPS info direct from my phone plus text messages and incoming calls for me to ignore.


----------



## lozcs (14 Sep 2015)

On my second Pebble - first was original kickstart backer replaced with Pebble Time a couple of months ago "championship backer"

I love it too!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Sep 2015)

Ok, not the most boring of the BBC 2 nature watch offerings then.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Sep 2015)

I've just heard from Pebble and they're going to send me a new watch ASAP. Impressive.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Oct 2015)

I nearly bought a Pebble Steel but ended up going for the Motorola 360 instead. At £120 it would have been rude not to. Very impressed so far.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Oct 2015)

Love my Pebble watch.
Had it about a year now and has never let me down. Great for on the go when you can't be arsed to reply to texts, calls etc
Also good for footy score updates.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Oct 2015)

I'm getting on okay with my Garmin Viviosmart, but the Bluetooth track SUCKS compared to the pebble!


----------



## Sbudge (16 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Love my Pebble watch.
> Had it about a year now and has never let me down. Great for on the go when you can't be arsed to reply to texts, calls etc
> Also good for footy score updates.


My wife just updated hers to the newer Pebble Time Steel ... absolutely loves it.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2015)

Sbudge said:


> My wife just updated hers to the newer Pebble Time Steel ... absolutely loves it.


Yeah, probably my next watch purchase.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2015)

User said:


> Not the round version?


It's not as nice as the steel


----------



## Sbudge (16 Oct 2015)

User said:


> Not the round version?


The round is good looking but the strength of the Pebble watches to us has always been the excellent battery life and the new round version loses that in favour of being really slim.


----------

